# short cycling boiler



## alwaysfixin (Aug 15, 2011)

Teledyne lars gas fired hot water boiler with indirect water heater, approx. 25 years old. Unable to trouble shoot short cycle cause, suspect electric ignitor. Any input? Replaced aquastat in water heater, t-stats are off. Boiler only needs to cycle on to create hot water for sinks, washer etc as there is no need for heat being that it is summer.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Come on man, electrician's helper is not a plumbing related field.


----------



## alwaysfixin (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry friend, I am going to trade school for plumbing. Didn't want to make myself to something I'm not, just trying to broaden my knowledge of the trade from experienced people.


easttexasplumb said:


> Come on man, electrician's helper is not a plumbing related field.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say calling a plumber is a good way to figure out what's wrong... :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just call 1-800-Si-nacho


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I take it he met the "Hammer"?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I take it he met the "Hammer"?


I don't know what this "hammer" is you speak of...

All I saw was a blinding white light and it got really quiet. Then it slowly faded to black into nothingness.

:laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the only advice i will give is...to look for proper circulation


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumber trumps electrician.

Always.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like the trip-junction cable or else the lag feed-wire. Get your OHMs meter out and brush up on the ohms law.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is the Chromometer Chromodulating properly? :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

it also might be the "convection transducer" check that one first


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Possible disjunction in the flux capasitor. :blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> I don't know what this "hammer" is you speak of...
> 
> All I saw was a blinding white light and it got really quiet. Then it slowly faded to black into nothingness.
> 
> :laughing:


Come on, you've met "Hammer"...

Lol


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

And that's the problem with trade schools


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

And I don't know what you replaced but the teledyne has sensors not an aquastat


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> And I don't know what you replaced but the teledyne has sensors not an aquastat


The problem is that he is an electricians helper and not a plumber...

So says his profile...

But he's banned now so no replies coming...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I miss working on boilers....


----------



## Susanhill36 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally, a good site that isn’t in my face trying to constantly sell me something. Thanks, please keep up the good work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Susanhill36 said:


> Finally, a good site that isn’t in my face trying to constantly sell me something. Thanks, please keep up the good work.


 



Susan Hill, please post us an intro in the introduction section telling us how many years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a drivers licence, does that count? :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ummm Tommy she was a link spammer that is gone now....


----------

